# Frost line Pa.



## schugeorge215 (6 mo ago)

Deep enough for water service? Reside in Central Pennsylvania. Arguing with my maintenance super (I insist it isn't, but he's the boss!!...not a plumber though)
Plus he smashed through the footer!! Not under it.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

schugeorge215 said:


> ...not a plumber though)


But you are?









PlumbingZone.com Rules


PlumbingZone is a site for Plumbing Professionals Only, who are interested in promoting and improving the Plumbing trade. The following is a list of basic rules and guidelines about what is and is not allowed while posting on our site. These rules are in addition to what is listed in our Terms...




www.plumbingzone.com


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

What does your local plumbing code state?


----------



## schugeorge215 (6 mo ago)

schugeorge215 said:


> Deep enough for water service? Reside in Central Pennsylvania. Arguing with my maintenance super (I insist it isn't, but he's the boss!!...not a plumber though)
> Plus he smashed through the footer!! Not under it.
> View attachment 133157





Logtec said:


> What does your local plumbing code state?


42". I showed him Pennsylvania's code, but he doesn't listen. I was hoping comments from professional plumbers might change his mind. And do it right. Silly me.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Let him do it then, you can’t fix stupid.
The code is there for a reason. it’s will freeze and you’ll have no water, or worse it can burst causing flooding, property damage and an insurance claim, and weeks out of your home…. if he is smart enough the have insurance.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

schugeorge215 said:


> 42". I showed him Pennsylvania's code, but he doesn't listen. I was hoping comments from professional plumbers might change his mind. And do it right. Silly me.


Hire a licensed plumber or call your local building department, ask for the plumbing inspector office and tell them someone who isn’t licensed is working on your house. Around here that does two things, a big fine and big target on their truck.

That is my best advice. I’ll ban you tomorrow. Please respect forum rules in the future anywhere.


----------



## schugeorge215 (6 mo ago)

OpenSights said:


> But you are?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





schugeorge215 said:


> Deep enough for water service? Reside in Central Pennsylvania. Arguing with my maintenance super (I insist it isn't, but he's the boss!!...not a plumber though)
> Plus he smashed through the footer!! Not under it.
> View attachment 133157





Logtec said:


> What does your local plumbing code state?


Uh, yes. I was a plumber for 20+ yrs in NJ until I had a motorcycle accident and lost my left leg. So I know what I'm talking about i just can't physically do the work anymore. I was hoping for a simple yes or no to show him.


Logtec said:


> Let him do it then, you can’t fix stupid.
> The code is there for a reason. it’s will freeze and you’ll have no water, or worse it can burst causing flooding, property damage and an insurance claim, and weeks out of your home…. if he is smart enough the have insurance.


And then I can say "I told you so." 😂 Thank you!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

schugeorge215 said:


> Uh, yes. I was a plumber for 20+ yrs in NJ until I had a motorcycle accident and lost my left leg. So I know what I'm talking about i just can't physically do the work anymore. I was hoping for a simple yes or no to show him.
> 
> And then I can say "I told you so." 😂 Thank you!


You still broke another rule.








Introduce Yourself Before Posting In The Community!


Please take a moment to start a new post to introduce yourself here in our New Member Introductions forum section before posting in the community. :) Let us know your plumbing-related trade, any training you have had, and a little about yourself. - Community Management Team




www.plumbingzone.com





When you have to install a new to you fixture you’re the type who takes your torch to the instructions, right? You did that here.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

schugeorge215 said:


> Uh, yes. I was a plumber for 20+ yrs in NJ until I had a motorcycle accident and lost my left leg. So I know what I'm talking about i just can't physically do the work anymore. I was hoping for a simple yes or no to show him.
> 
> And then I can say "I told you so." 😂 Thank you!



We were hoping you would obey the rules but even after being told multiple times you still don't give a $#%&. And only having one leg is no excuse for not working.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

schugeorge215 said:


> Uh, yes. I was a plumber for 20+ yrs in NJ until I had a motorcycle accident and lost my left leg. So I know what I'm talking about i just can't physically do the work anymore. I was hoping for a simple yes or no to show him.
> 
> And then I can say "I told you so." 😂 Thank you!


Since you were a plumber for 20 years you qualify to be here. Post an intro and be welcomed to the forum.








Introduce Yourself Before Posting In The Community!


Please take a moment to start a new post to introduce yourself here in our New Member Introductions forum section before posting in the community. :) Let us know your plumbing-related trade, any training you have had, and a little about yourself. - Community Management Team




www.plumbingzone.com


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

It gets really cold in Pennsylvania That is not deep enough 

he could throw some heavy thick armaflex insualtion on the pipe and 
maybe it might not freeze.... maybe...


----------

